# Skyline meet in sweden



## Oblic (Jan 17, 2006)

A quick meet here in sweden that we arrage


































Rest of the pictures are here -> http://www.zatzy.com/showthread.php?t=269951

Hope you enjoy (a couple of cars that we have "taken" from Uk) :wavey:


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Excellent!!

Great pics, bet you took ages getting all those cars inline like that.

Nice to see those cars you have "taken" from the UK again :bawling:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow that an armada!:clap: :clap: and great pictures

. . how many meets do you do a year?


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

*Stockholm meet last night*

I went to this meet in Stockholm last night and loved every minute of it  

It's great to see the Skyline scene here in Sweden picking up now and boy did we have some fun on the drive to Stockholm from Vasteras last night 

I will post some of my pics up from the meet last night when I get the chance.

Roll on the next one now 

Shaun.


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Nice pics anymore ? wood really love to see more


----------



## Oblic (Jan 17, 2006)

Here you have a couple -> 

http://www.skyline.se/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5328


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

I bet Nick MW has got a tear in his eye seeing that  A lovely collection.


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

who is the main tuner in sweden for GTR's ?


----------



## Oblic (Jan 17, 2006)

xsvoid said:


> who is the main tuner in sweden for GTR's ?


Theres serveral well good known tuners here in sweden and unfortunally bad ones aswell. But here are some tuners ,Pbz.se, Suprammannen, Maxout Performance etc.


----------



## The Admiral (Jul 27, 2004)

Really cool pics m8  Any wee vid clips to show us 

Cheers 

Rog


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

very nice pics, there's some great looking Skylines over there. :clap:


----------



## Rudolf (Oct 6, 2005)

The Admiral said:


> Really cool pics m8  Any wee vid clips to show us
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rog



Not that i know of. I will post some pictures here to in about a week or so


----------



## Rudolf (Oct 6, 2005)

Here are all the pics instead of a few


----------



## skyliner56 (Jan 13, 2006)

great photos :thumbsup:


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Is that Nicks car ? It sold then ya ? jes !!! sorry nick


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Glad to see it is being used and cared for already 

Tough for me but easier than seeing it at meets over here....


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Oblic said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> Looks like Nicks car to me :clap:


----------



## Rudolf (Oct 6, 2005)

deef said:


> Is that Nicks car ? It sold then ya ? jes !!! sorry nick



Yes, That is Nick's old car. Now rolling in Sweden near Stockholm


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Nice pics ,Nick why sell your r32 ,you not had her long .What you got or getting next?


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

stealth said:


> What you got or getting next?


A two week old child mate


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

killer photos, looks like a fantastic meet.


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

I am well happy with this pic of my car that was taken last night.

Dennis it's a shame we didn't get a chance to speak last night, you seemed to be kept very busy with the camera every time I saw you !

When you get your pics off of your camera, let me know if you have any of my car you could e-mail over to me ?

We must arrange another meet before the summer is over here in Sweden as last night was excellent.

Cheers

Shaun.


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Great photos. They are very clear, did u use a filter or photoshop effects to make them stand out like that.
also, what camera are u using..??

Brilliant work...


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Rudolf said:


> Yes, That is Nick's old car. Now rolling in Sweden near Stockholm


Wonder if we're ever gonna see that car in one of those Getaway in Stockholm videos? Would be great to see it in action.


----------



## Rudolf (Oct 6, 2005)

763paf said:


> Great photos. They are very clear, did u use a filter or photoshop effects to make them stand out like that.
> also, what camera are u using..??
> 
> Brilliant work...


It's a buddy of mine that took theese pics Pierre  He has been going to photoschool here in sweden for the past year and examinated this summer  He is extremly good 

Filter, no i don't think so. Camera he's using is a EOS30D with Canon 70-200mm F2.8 this night 


Shaun: Of course i will let you know :

As you said it's a shame we didn't have the time to say hi Properly. I'm hoping we could get another meet going before the fall  I tried to see when you were free but always when i looked you were speaking with somebody 

Take care!

Cheers

Dennis


----------



## Rudolf (Oct 6, 2005)

RBnemesis13B said:


> Wonder if we're ever gonna see that car in one of those Getaway in Stockholm videos? Would be great to see it in action.



I Don't think so, But hopefully we will have som video footage some day.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Great cars and great pictures (I have the same camera kit so it's clearly the man behind the lens that makes the difference  ).
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Nick MW said:


> A two week old child mate


Congratulations Nick ,better than stupid car anyday


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks Dennis. U might have some competition now 
Have you booked the ferry yet???


----------



## Rudolf (Oct 6, 2005)

763paf said:


> Thanks Dennis. U might have some competition now
> Have you booked the ferry yet???



Hehe He's really good, That's what im looking to shoot like someday, But i have only been doing it for a year  I think he has near to ten years.. 

No ferry mate, seems like i won't be able to come over, The paycheck arrives the 25th and school starts 23-24th, Then it's only the weekends to go away


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Rudolf said:


> Hehe He's really good, That's what im looking to shoot like someday, But i have only been doing it for a year  I think he has near to ten years..
> 
> No ferry mate, seems like i won't be able to come over, The paycheck arrives the 25th and school starts 23-24th, Then it's only the weekends to go away




:bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: 

maybe next time....
:sadwavey:


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Great pics!

How many GTR's are driving around in Sweden?


----------



## Rudolf (Oct 6, 2005)

I think we have about 150-200 skylines overall in sweden. Mostly 33 GTST tough, So i would say maybe 80 GTR I think


----------



## Rudolf (Oct 6, 2005)

So, Here ary my pictures then! Not as good as the others from Tobias but..He's a pro, I'm not. 

Don't mind the words between the pics. I'm just lazy so i copied the text from the swedish board! 

*Hallon kopian och Oblic's bil*









*Perra 33 motor*


















*Calle,Peter och Håkan*









*Shaun*









*Jag har alltid kallat honom för kvinna.. :roll:*









*Isabelle's 34 har fått nya bromsar! D2 8kolv med 356mm skiva*


































*Mysiga rumpor... :twisted: *

























*Peter vs R-Tech*









*Peter,R-tech och AX*









*Peter och Calle*









*Greven,Calle och Peter*









*Skyracer vs Björne*









*Björne vs Isabelle*









*Björne,Oblic,Calle och Isabelle*









*Isabelle's rumpa och Calle's*









*Oblic vs Skyracer*









*Damerna först.. :wink: *









*Isabelle's väldigt fina R34 GT-R!*









*Greven käftar upp sig mot damen..*









*Hela flocken står samlad. Och Greven sabbar allting längst ut till höger...*muttra**

























*Peter står och spänner sig inför Perra... :roll: *









*Runan pajjar allting med sitt babblande längst ner till vänster... :evil: *









*Isabelle's fina bil igen!*









*Perra's bil..måste vara jobbigt att ha sämre åk en tjejen sin... :shock: *










They should been seen in full resultion here!

Here They are!
http://gallery.voodoo-people.com/album813


Cheers!
Dennis


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

thats one cool collection of cars!


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Dennis.. Nice pics.. I dont like u anymore..... Im keeping my 32, but everytime i see a 34 like yours(especially yours, bean's etc) i just want to get a 34..... STOP IT!!


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

763paf said:


> Dennis.. Nice pics.. I dont like u anymore..... Im keeping my 32, but everytime i see a 34 like yours(especially yours, bean's etc) i just want to get a 34..... STOP IT!!


Hrm, don´t know what Dennis has told you but the BB BNR34 is mine and the red BCNR33 aswell.  The R34 GTT is Davids car. Dennis doesn´t own a Skyline... yet. 

/P


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Perra said:


> Hrm, don´t know what Dennis has told you but the BB BNR34 is mine and the red BCNR33 aswell.  The R34 GTT is Davids car. Dennis doesn´t own a Skyline... yet.
> 
> /P


Sorry Perra, i meant you... Just had his name in mind as i was looking at his pics..
Edited to say, i remember a while back the 2 photos of your 33 and 34 nose to nose.... beautiful


----------



## Rudolf (Oct 6, 2005)

Perra said:


> Hrm, don´t know what Dennis has told you but the BB BNR34 is mine and the red BCNR33 aswell.  The R34 GTT is Davids car. Dennis doesn´t own a Skyline... yet.
> 
> /P



Stop lying Perra  We all know that the 34 for is Isabelle's


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

Rudolf said:


> Stop lying Perra  We all know that the 34 for is Isabelle's


I was just thinking exactly the same thing Dennis 

Isabelle doesn't exactly hang around in the 34 when she drives it, you should have seen her on the way to Stockholm last Tuesday :chuckle: !

Shaun.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

763paf: No problem! 

Hehe, Dennis and Shaun: You know that if I could drive both cars at the same time I would. But she´s a good driver and really enjoys it so she´s more than welcome to drive one of them.  I like driving both so it´s just a matter of taste which one to choose. 

/P


----------



## D.M.R (Aug 29, 2005)

any high resolution images?


----------



## D.M.R (Aug 29, 2005)

if anyone has them plz email them to [email protected]
it would be much appreciated


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

D.M.R said:


> any high resolution images?





Rudolf said:


> They should been seen in full resultion here!
> 
> Here They are!
> http://gallery.voodoo-people.com/album813
> ...


If you want high res of the first set of pics, I don´t think there are any at the moment. 

/P


----------



## Rudolf (Oct 6, 2005)

If you want my pics higher than 1280 pixels than it will cost you.


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Great pics mate, looks like you guys in Sweden have a fine collection of Skylines 
And I assume more Skylines are arriving every month?
Do you have a Swedish forum/website?


----------



## Rudolf (Oct 6, 2005)

Of course 

www.skyline.se/forum


----------

